# Mini American Flyer Christmas platform



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

When we retired, sold our large 2 story house, and moved into our new single level ranch I no longer had room for the 9'x4' American Flyer platform so I went with a simple 4'x4' for a few years but that really limited the possibilities. In 2013 I designed a new 4'x5' platform and it worked out OK but only being able to run one loco at a time was a bit disappointing so I have now redesigned it. Gone are all the switches and sidings but now I can run 2 locos at the same time on 1 small platform. It's nothing special but considering the space limitations it works out nicely.

Original 4'x5' layout:









Revised layout:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.
Space problem?

Did you get a garage with the house?
Check this out might be another option for you?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25819&highlight=ceiling+layout

How about this?
Folding layout?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24913&highlight=hinged+layout

We also have a thread for a layout that hinges to the wall so you can lift it up and out of the way. Sort of like a hide a bed.
I can't find it right now.

Did you get a basement?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, there is a basement. The front half is a 2 car garage and half of the back half is a room dedicated to the storage of my military jeep. The rest is workshop and shelving, all of it with no heat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

longle said:


> Yes, there is a basement. The front half is a 2 car garage and half of the back half is a room dedicated to the storage of my military jeep. The rest is workshop and shelving, all of it with no heat.



Sounds like a big garage, I use a portable propane space heater in my garage when I have some work to do.
It gets nice and warm in a short time.

Military jeep, cool. 
What year?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The jeep was a pile of swiss cheese when I got it. After 5 years, 36 patch panels and various modifications it finally made it on the road. There was no title so I used an existing CJ3A serial tag and title to get it licensed. I did all the work, including paint, myself.

2014 Memorial Day parade, Slatington, PA.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like brand new. No wonder it's in a garage. 

Magic


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, after 5 years of getting the rust out Frances (named after France Langford) doesn't do weather.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Jeep looks fantastic! Excellant work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot I asked about this.

Very nice, you need an old Tommy gun to go along with it. :smilie_daumenpos:

What year is that?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

big ed said:


> I forgot I asked about this.
> 
> Very nice, you need an old Tommy gun to go along with it. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> What year is that?


It's a WWII jeep on a 1950 frame (much stronger).

Larry


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I thought I should update the photos for this 4'x5' platform thread. After a bit of measuring and squeezing to fit everything on and still have room for the tree here is what it looks like for this Christmas (minus the tree). That's the Pennsy passenger set #4609A on the outside track and set #5001T (Farm set) on the inside track. I left car #641 (red gondola) off the track as it seemed too long running on the circle. I'm using a spare transformer set at half-speed, with the wires connected to the variable output posts, to power the lights. The reduced voltage is easier on the bulbs and to me looks more realistic. As you can see it's a mixture of pre-war and post-war accessories. The red lights are on a 2 section set of tracks with a later model (1994) Christmas car on display.



















Larry


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, longle, I love your small American Flyer layout it is so cool. It is cool you can run 2 trains on your layout. It does matter the size of your layout as long as you are having fun with it. I also love your jeep you built nice work my friend. Have a great day. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

